# pretty new baby.



## amandahoney

my friend called me yesterday, out of the blue, and said she knew of a baby girl rat who needed a home- a friend of her sister's had an accidental litter. one baby girl didn't have a home yet and couldn't seem to find one (surprising, given her looks.) and she's the same age as my babies, so sarah thought of me.

she brought her over today- and she's gorgeous! i just have to show her off. her name is clementine.


----------



## OhBugger.

Clementine, how cute!
gorgeous color too.


----------



## Nazarath

*Thats SUCH a nice blue!! oh I'm jelous lol. She's a beautiful girl, lucky she found you huh? .*


----------



## Poppyseed

SHIIIINEEEY RAT 8O


----------



## thegrotto

So glittery!


----------



## Strike2

SO precious.


----------



## reachthestars

Ooooh, gorgeous little american blue! That's my all time favorite color right there.


----------



## OnlyOno

oh wow, she's so pretty how could she not have a home yet? the other ratties must have been MAGNIFICENT.  she's gorgeous though, congrats!


----------



## 2manyrats

boy is she pretty!


----------



## ChrisUFO

That is a cool rat! I never knew rats came like that


----------



## Inesita

Wow, really pretty coat. And the rat itself ain't to bad either.


----------



## fallinstar

so gorgus!!


----------



## ratvocate

LOVE that color coat. Very pretty! wow


----------



## hydra

beautiful in blue!


----------



## RatMom

awwww she is beautiful, reminds me of my leela I lost too young last year. She was sky blue though. Such a cutie


----------



## amandahoney

thanks everyone. i'm thrilled with her disposition, too- my friend told me she was handled every day since birth, and it's obvious that she's very well-socialized. (her one fault- if you can call it that, it's almost too cute- is that if you've eaten anything in the last half hour, she attempts an exploratory mission in your mouth. i always laugh when two little rattie paws are trying to pry my mouth open- which, of course, she takes as a sign that the "door" is open and she can get in.)


----------



## Forensic

Heehee... looks like you've got a rodentist.


----------



## Berks

she is absolutley beautiful!


----------



## Poppyseed

Hehe! YAAY for rodentist!


----------

